# Urgent: Excessive fatigue due to Amoxicillin



## 17213

Has anyone else had this side effect after taking Amoxicillin? Had taken for three weeks for a tooth abcess. Would appreciate your input.Does list on product info. as serious side effect along lack of energy.


----------



## 17176

Hello vic and welcome


----------



## 17176

ps: you will get some help about amoxicillin on this web site netdoctor.co.uk


----------

